# KTP400 basic mono - streifig



## glimnix (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe vor ein paar Wochen für ne mini Anwendung, die möglichst günstig umgesetzt werden soll eine S7-1212 in Verbindung mit einem KTP400 bestellt.
Viel hab ich bei dem niedrigen Preis des KTP400 nicht erwartet, aber die Qualität war doch schon ziemlich übel.
Grund: Bei rechteckigen Objekten wurden die senkrechten Linien als eine Art Schatten nach oben und unten verlängert. Je nachdem, wieviele Objekte nun auf dem Bildschirm sind, kriegt man ein schmuddeliges Streifenmuster.

In der Annahme, dass das nicht ok ist, also kurzerhand beim Siemens Support angerufen und Fotos geschickt. Der Sachbearbeiter war ebenfalls der Meinung, dass das so nicht ok ist und meinte, ich solle das bei meinem Zwischenhändler umtauschen.
Gesagt, getan. Allerdings sieht das Display bei dem neuen Panel genau so aus.

Weitere Telefonate mit Siemens ergaben, dass das wohl doch kein "Problem" sei. Bei dem Gerät handele es sich ja immerhin um ein Low-Cost Gerät und da müsse man Abstriche machen. Das sei vom Produktmanagement so abgesegnet.  .....AHA? Also für mich klingt das nach Quatsch. Warum sollte man ein Produkt in dem Bewusstsein rausbringen, dass man es aufgrund von Minderwertigkeit NIEMALS vernünftig verkaufen wird? Für mich klingt das doch eher nach nem Serienfehler,oder?

Da ich nun von unterschiedlichen Stellen der Siemens AG diese Aussage erhalten habe, muss ich wohl damit leben, dass es erstmal KEIN panel für unter 200,-€ gibt, das man guten Gewissens einem Kunden verkaufen kann, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal hören, was Ihr davon denkt und ob einer von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen mit den Basic Panels gemacht hat.

Danke schonmal.
Gruss, glimnix


----------



## Astralavista (30 Mai 2011)

Das Verhalten kenne ich von den Low-Cost BlueMode Teilen wie TP170A usw.
Da sah das genauso aus.
Kann man aber durch Kontraständerung am Panel ein bißchen in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## glimnix (30 Mai 2011)

Hi Astralavista,
danke für deine Antwort.

Ich kenne das auch von dem TP170A,
aber da fällt das erst ab einer höheren Kontraststufe auf.
Bei dem KTP400 scheinen die Kontrastwerte insgesamt anders zu sein. Hier muss ich mit dem Kontrast seeeeeeeeeehr weit runter, damit die Streifen verschwinden. Dann ist der Rest allerdings so blass, dass man das auch kaum noch erkennt. :???:

Das ist echt sau blöde....


Gruss,
Glimnix


----------



## Astralavista (30 Mai 2011)

Hab grad mal ein nagelneues KTP600 Basic Color PN im Büro in Betrieb genommen. Bei dem Teil ist soweit alles O.K.
Aber schonmal gut zu wissen das die Basic Mono Teile nicht zu gebrauchen sind.
Wenn dann kommen die Panels eh nur für Minimalanwendungen an irgendeine Steuerung.


----------



## glimnix (7 Juni 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Jo, das Color wurde mir von dem Siemens-Vertriebler auch empfohlen 
Aber das kostet ja auch gleich mal das 4-fache.

Hab letzte Woche nochmal mit nem anderen Typi von Siemens telefoniert, um rauszufinden, ob das KTP600 basic mono bessere Kontrastwerte hat, als das KTP400 basic mono, aber angeblich kann da keiner bei Siemens was zu sagen. .......wtf???
Hatte jedenfalls die Schnauze voll und hab mir kurzerhand dann das KTP600 basic mono besorgt.
Die Schatten, die man beim Bild des ersten posts sieht, sind zwar immernoch zu erahnen, allerdings sind sie jetzt hell und nur schemenhaft vor dunklen Flächen zu sehen, aber das ist wirklich nicht der Rede wert. Wenn das Bild voll genug mit Kästchen ist, fällt das nicht auf 

Was SEHR komisch ist, ist dass beim KTP400 kein wirklicher Unterschied zwischen grauem und weissem Hintergrund ist. Beim KTP600 würde ich allerdings schon sagen, dass Grau grau ist und das Weiss lass ich auch als weiss gelten (so mehr oder weniger zumindest).
Unserem Zwischenhändler wurde von Siemens jedoch gesagt, dass das KTP400 und das KTP600 die gleiche Hardware haben.
...naja, was solls.
Das KTP600 funktioniert jedenfalls wunderbar und das KTP400 wird umgetauscht....denn wenn die Hardware ja identisch ist, muss die des KTP400 ja fehlerhaft sein, oder? :lol:

Fazit: FINGER WEG VOM KTP400 basic mono !!! 


[/FONT]


----------



## OWLer (7 Juni 2011)

Also das KTP400 ist Displaytechnisch nicht wirklich der "Bringer".  Auch umtauschen bringt da nichts. 

Kostet ja nur ein Paar Euro dann kann man da auch nicht so schrecklich viel erwarten.

Ansonsten die 600er Reihe nehmen, die ist ganz brauchbar.

Grüße

Owler


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juni 2011)

wir haben auch so ein 400er mono im Haus. Und ich sagte noch: blue-mode-STN, das hatten wir doch schon bei Anbeginn von Flex als TP177B. ist doch scheisse (?). Und das KTP steht aus genau diesem Grund nun auf dem Prüfstand 

Das 177 ham wir übrigens immer noch. Ham wir noch keinem Kunden zugemutet. Ist in unserem Versuchs-/Experimentieraufbau gelandet.

hab ich aber dennoch schonmal in der A-Variante in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Naja, wenns halt mal so richtig low-cost sein soll. Zur Not gehts ja ..., also will sagen: besser als nichts


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2011)

Ich würde in der Preisklasse  ein OP73 vorziehen, da ist die Darstellung wenigstens vernünftig.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juni 2011)

die Bedienung eines OP73 barrierefrei zu gestalten finde ich nun aber auch nicht gerade einfach. Gut - ist meine persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Ding. Irgend so ne Touch-Geschichte bekommt man (ich!) irgendwie einfacher benutzerzugänglich.

... aber klar: wenns billich sein soll und man einen gewissen Handbuch und Einweisungs- oder Lernaufwand akzeptiert, dann gehts auch mit dem 73er.


----------



## glimnix (28 Juni 2011)

Jo, so ein einfaches OP war mir von Siemens auch angeboten worden.
Für die 1200er gibts da das KP300 basic mono.
Grundsätzlich ja schon in Ordnung für kleine Sachen, aber mir fällt es auch leichter ne sinnvolle Touchbedienung zu bauen....


----------

